# Ywach vs Misogi Kumagawa



## Viole (Feb 14, 2017)

Ywach [Bleach] vs Misogi Kumagawa [ Medaka Box]

Scenario 1
Almighty vs All Fiction

Scenario 2
Almighty vs Bookmaker

Scenario 3
Non Almighty vs Bookmaker

Scenario 4
Non Almighty vs All Fiction


Bonus
1)Aizen vs Almighty vs All fiction
2)Aizen vs Almighty vs Bookmaker
3) All fiction vs Ichibei [Bleach]
4) Bookmaker vs Ichibei[Bleach]
5) Bookmaker vs Aizen[Bleach]

All bloodlusted. Open area


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 14, 2017)

Didn't we have this just a month ago and kumagawa raped?



Viole1369 said:


> Scenario 1
> Almighty vs All Fiction -* Kumagawa erases him from reality.*
> 
> Scenario 2
> ...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Viole (Feb 14, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> Didn't we have this just a month ago and kumagawa raped?


Wouldnt know
Been opening vs areas since last 2 days

Guess it can be deleted then.


----------



## Kurou (Feb 14, 2017)

No


You will be deleted

*unsheathes katana*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Viole (Feb 14, 2017)

Kurou said:


> No
> 
> 
> You will be deleted
> ...


I will all fiction your ass out of reality before you delete me

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## accountmaker (Feb 14, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Divell (Feb 14, 2017)

We had this exact threat before.


----------



## Blade (Feb 14, 2017)

Sol's Heel wins

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 15, 2017)

Actually, since Ywach is faster and Kumagawa can't erase things in the future the Quincy was winning the last time.


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Feb 15, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Actually, since Ywach is faster and Kumagawa couldn't erase things that still hadn't happened the Quincy was winning the last time.



Kumagawa was faster. By several orders of magnitude since he could react to Medaka in a fight.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 15, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Actually, since Ywach is faster and Kumagawa can't erase things in the future the Quincy was winning the last time.



the only time Yhwack can be faster than Kumogawa's reaction is if he is close enough to be lightspeed.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 15, 2017)

CrossTheHorizon said:


> Kumagawa was faster. By several orders of magnitude since he could react to Medaka in a fight.



Because Medaka is supposedly lighspeed do to the skill of the previous president even thoug she needs a technique to break the sound barrier right?

She beat Kumagawa in a fight before that.



shade0180 said:


> the only time Yhwack can be faster than Kumogawa's reaction is if he is close enough to be lightspeed.



Even supposing that, Allmighty would just bring him back from any attack and his abilitie to see the future would do the rest.


----------



## Viole (Feb 15, 2017)

tbf I made it because I read at multiple places on forum how Ywach can just keep bringing him back and it approaches NLF while all fiction is same stuff.


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Feb 15, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Because Medaka is supposedly lighspeed do to the skill of the previous president even thoug she needs a technique to break the sound barrier right?
> 
> She beat Kumagawa in a fight before that.
> 
> ...



Medaka's FTL because she outran Ajimu's finger gun that blows up stars.

And Kumagawa would erase/seal his ability to see the future as an opening move.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 15, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Even supposing that, Allmighty would just bring him back from any attack and his abilitie to see the future would do the rest.



Except almighty has no feat of returning Yhwack from getting erase from reality.

And unless Yhwack is way above Ajimu's power, which by the way he isn't. He isn't escaping Bookmaker's ability to seal him.

Yourwank will remain a plain wank here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 15, 2017)

CrossTheHorizon said:


> Medaka's FTL because she outran Ajimu's finger gun that blows up stars.



Scans? Dont remember this.



CrossTheHorizon said:


> And Kumagawa would erase/seal his ability to see the future as an opening move.



Ichibei did that but it didn't work. Allmighty seems to be sort of independent from him, he was literally reduced to the powers of an ant and wasn't "Ywach" anymore, then it activated after he was allready dead.



shade0180 said:


> Except almighty has no feat of returning Yhwack from getting erase from reality.



It brought him back from the name erasure and after he died, it works with bringing the future where wathever damage he took didn't hapened.



shade0180 said:


> And unless Yhwack is way above Ajimu power which he isn't he isn't escaping Bookmaker's ability to seal him.
> 
> Yourwank will remain a plain wank here.



He doesn't unseal himself thoug.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 15, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> It brought him back from the name erasure and after he died, it works with bringing the future where wathever damage he took didn't hapened.



 pretty sure name erasure is different from getting your existence wipe out from reality. because that's literally what kumogawa can do.



lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> He doesn't unseal himself thoug.



Just going to point out that Ajimu has better time powers than Yhwack and she couldn't remove the bookmaker from sealing her.

 so whatever almighty has it isn't going to help Yhwack.

just to refresh what Ajimu can do and what Bookmaker has sealed.

Ajimu is a 10th of the whole population of earth
Ajimu can literally go back and forth in time. Her past self talked to future Kumogawa. She sent Zenkichi back in time to train with her younger self.
Ajimu is also omnipresent considering she exist in everyone.
She also exist in every point in time

none of that shit help her escape bookmaker.

So yea the almighty which has a weaker usage is not going to help Yhwack here. when the person that got sealed literally has million of copies of herself that exist at any point in time and has not been able to successfully escape bookmaker..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 15, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> pretty sure name erasure is different from getting your existence wipe out from reality. because that's literally what kumogawa can do.



The point of the name attack is that all powers he had were effectively erased from reality but he recovers them again anyway, because the Ywach that went to defeat Ichibei is from a future where that didn't happen.



shade0180 said:


> Just going to point out that Ajimu has better time powers than Yhwack and she couldn't remove the bookmaker from sealing her.



I doubt she actually couldn't but Ywach doesn't actually releases himself, he didn't have any power at all when he lost his name so Allmighty is somewhat independent from him.

Seriously there's instances where she willingly walks right into a trap despite being "all knowing and all powerfull" just because it would be a spoiler and she doesn't like to contradict the manga's plot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jamrock (Feb 15, 2017)

Kumgawa stomps then proceeds to make every bleach female part of the naked apron alliance.


----------



## Ayy lmao (Feb 15, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> The point of the name attack is that all powers he had were effectively erased from reality but he recovers them again anyway, because the Ywach that went to defeat Ichibei is from a future where that didn't happen.



So how did he lose to Ichigo, and how does one defeat Yhwach? IRRC Ishida's plot arrow blocked his power, he couldn't use the almighty, Yhwach "died". Why didn't he recover again after getting hit by the arrow, if the almighty can still work after his power has been erased and he has been killed?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 15, 2017)

Ayy lmao said:


> So how did he lose to Ichigo, and how does one defeat Yhwach? IRRC Ishida's plot arrow blocked his power, he couldn't use the almighty, Yhwach "died". Why didn't he recover again after getting hit by the arrow, if the almighty can still work after his power has been erased and he has been killed?



For the same reason he didn't see Ishida with his abilitie to see the future when Haschwaldt could do that perfectly with a lesser version of Allmighty.

I guess the plot arrow was strong enough as to target him and Allmighty.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 15, 2017)

So a totally stronger version of power than Almighty couldn't block Bookmaker but you think the almighty has a chance against bookmaker when he couldn't block that arrow.

As I said yourwank is not going to fly here.

Also there's nothing that is stopping Kumogawa from erasing almighty or even changing its ability considering Kumogawa can erase the concept of color in a planetary range and has shown the ability to rewrite and recreate other powers with the use of his own ability. which he had done twice on the series.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 15, 2017)

The author of Medaka Box made a manga made up of Mary Sues, essentially Fairy Tail 2.0.  



shade0180 said:


> So a totally stronger version of power than Almighty couldn't block Bookmaker but you think the almighty has a chance against bookmaker when he couldn't block that arrow



That is because Still Silver is a by-product *of Yhwach's own power*.  It is formed as a product of Auswahlen's effect on Quincy.  It is in the same sense that Yhwach cannot "see" Mimihagi, since that was the power of his father.  In the case of Still Silver, Yhwach cannot "see" Still Silver because it was his own power that created it.

NOTE: Given "The Almighty" also allows Yhwach to know any power he sees and make it into an ally, making it impossible for him to be killed or injured by said abilities, what are the possibilities of that being applicable to Bookmaker?


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 15, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> Given "The Almighty" also allows Yhwach to know any power he sees and make it into an ally, making it impossible for him to be killed or injured by said abilities, what are the possibilities of that being applicable to Bookmaker?



No idea.

 could be NLF for all I know considering even in verse that doesn't work for Yhwack or every power in bleach verse would be yhwack's ability.

Shit is the best ypu can do with copy power is well nothing unless you want to write fanfiction.

Because as far as that ability goes In BD setting unless that copied ability is Passive and always working the chances of the copier using it is close to zero unless it is within his capacity to try every power he gets the first time he gets it. which we don't see happening in the mainstream manga outside of Goku.

Yhwack has never shown the tendency to use the others ability even if he had access to it.



Catalyst75 said:


> Yhwach cannot "see" Still Silver because it was his own power that created it.



Which basically translate to there are futures and past that he cannot see and change.

Point is he couldn't change the past after learning the existence of it in the future when he could have seen with almighty the moment before it hit him.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 15, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> No idea.
> 
> could be NLF for all I know considering even in verse that doesn't work for Yhwack or every power in bleach verse would be yhwack's ability.



The Wiki calls it "reactionary power immunity".

Think of it as along the lines of how Daiguren Hyorinmaru cannot attack itself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 15, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> So a totally stronger version of power than Almighty couldn't block Bookmaker but you think the almighty has a chance against bookmaker when he couldn't block that arrow.



The arrow was a plot device especifically created to kill him.



shade0180 said:


> Also there's nothing that is stopping Kumogawa from erasing almighty or even changing its ability considering Kumogawa can erase the concept of color in a planetary range and has shown the ability to rewrite and recreate other powers with the use of his own ability. which he had done twice on the series.



He doesn't know how it works nor has erased something like it, and can't change things in the future or the past.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 15, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> The Wiki calls it "reactionary power immunity".


Which wiki, I don't really care what they call it.

The only shit it basically means is that his power has a limitation and anything that surpasses that limitation isn't applicable.



lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> He doesn't know how it works nor has erased something like it, and can't change things in the future or the past.



So by your implication he doesn't know how Kumogawa's power works. So he can't nullify it then.. and he can't change the past or the future to change its effect.

/thread. you guys are practically slitting your neck every time you reply.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 15, 2017)

Ywhack DC, Speed, Durability : at least Wank level + , NLF + with Lolmighty

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 15, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> So by your implication he doesn't know how Kumogawa's power works he So can't nullify it then.. and he can't change the past or the future to change its effect.



He knows how it works because he can see the future, and he doesn't change other powers either, its just that Allmighty affects the future and All Fiction does not.

Say he cuts Kumagawa's arm, All Fiction is used just fine to heal that and it does only to be separated again because even if is fixed in the present it is broken in the future.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 15, 2017)

And yet he couldn't figure out how an arrow work or see it.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 15, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Say he cuts Kumagawa's arm, All Fiction is used just fine to heal that and it does only to be separated again because even if is fixed in the present it is broken in the future.



Say he cut kumogawa's arm. all fiction erases almighty along with Yhwach from reality. shit never happened because yhwack doesn't exist at all in any reality past or future..

 I can do that shit too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 15, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> Say he cut kumogawa's arm. all fiction erases almighty with Yhwach from reality. shit never happened because yhwack doesn't exist at all in any reality past or future..



He has never done this.



shade0180 said:


> And yet he couldn't figure out how an arrow work or see it.



More like he couldn't see the shonen jump editors


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 15, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> More like he couldn't see the shonen jump editors



 more like you are ignoring an obvious weakness of the almighty and just calling out on the editors for people to let you hand wave it.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 15, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> He has never done this.



Except he did.

 he erase Zenkichi along with his ability, he reversed it with april fiction..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 15, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> more like you are ignoring an obvious weakness of the almighty and just calling out on the editors for people to let you hand wave it.



Well the Allmighty could see Uryu just fine when it was used by Haschwaldt wich was an inferior version and the manga was suddenly canceled so...

Also is made from his own power and all that.



shade0180 said:


> Except he did.



But when he erased Zenkichis sight he didn't change history to make it so he was allways blind nor he changed Medaka's past when he erased him whole, so he can't erases someone in all past and futures.

And Zenkichi's abilitie is nothing like Allmighty that is separated from Ywach and acts trough diferent timelines/possibilities/futures/wathever


----------



## Ayy lmao (Feb 15, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> For the same reason he didn't see Ishida with his abilitie to see the future when Haschwaldt could do that perfectly with a lesser version of Allmighty.
> 
> I guess the plot arrow was strong enough as to target him and Allmighty.


Ok so how do you kill Yhwach? Is he gonna survive Ajimu's star buster attack? Zeno's multiversal eraser? What are his limits? What is required to kill him for good?


----------



## Ayy lmao (Feb 15, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> But when he erased Zenkichis sight he didn't change history to make it so he was allways blind nor he changed Medaka's past when he erased him whole, so he can't erases someone in all past and futures.


April's fiction =/= All fiction


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Feb 15, 2017)

I don't see how Yhwach deals with Bookmaker when someone with better feats was unable to  


Catalyst75 said:


> The author of Medaka Box made a manga made up of Mary Sues, essentially Fairy Tail 2.0.


How is this relevant? And Kumagawa has some class, he's at least better than Yourwhack. Though that's not saying much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 15, 2017)

Ayy lmao said:


> Ok so how do you kill Yhwach? Is he gonna survive Ajimu's star buster attack? Zeno's multiversal eraser? What are his limits? What is required to kill him for good?


That's the thing. You can't . Not even Kubo can kill him now. He created the most vile, OP monster in fiction.  May God have mercy on our souls


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 15, 2017)

Ayy lmao said:


> Ok so how do you kill Yhwach? Is he gonna survive Ajimu's star buster attack? Zeno's multiversal eraser? What are his limits? What is required to kill him for good?



Changing the past and future, high level reality warping, a character so above him that there couldn't be a future where he doesn't die, mindcontrol, causality manipulation, etc.

Also even if you can't kill him if he can't damage you with his abilities or power he would lose by default, like Alucard post cat power.




Jackalinthebox said:


> I don't see how Yhwach deals with Bookmaker when someone with better feats was unable to



That said person doesn't have the same skills, has a soft spot for Kumagawa and willingly limits herself because of the manga's plot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Feb 15, 2017)

Another thing, if Yhwach is this omnipotent fucker; how did Yamamoto stomp his ass to the point he was too weak to use the Almighty for a thousand years?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ayy lmao (Feb 15, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Also even if you can't kill him if he can't damage you with his abilities or power he would lose by default, like Alucard post cat power.


So he loses here, as all damage Yhwach does to Kumagawa gets erased from existence, assuming he can tag Kumagawa( which he can't) who is relativistic.



reyatsuguy said:


> That's the thing. You can't . Not even Kubo can kill him now. He created the most vile, OP monster in fiction. May God have mercy on our souls


But Kubo did kill him though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 15, 2017)

Ayy lmao said:


> So he loses here, as all damage Yhwach does to Kumagawa gets erased from existence, assuming he can tag Kumagawa( which he can't) who is relativistic.
> 
> 
> But Kubo did kill him though


Nah, It was Aizen's Illusion. Kubo fell into KS long before the final arc started. He thinks he killed him, but he didn't. It all went according to Aizen's plan.
Holy shit  i just realized this is exaclty the kind of shit Kubo would have created on different circumstances....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 15, 2017)

Jackalinthebox said:


> Another thing, if Yhwach is this omnipotent fucker; how did Yamamoto stomp his ass to the point he was too weak to use the Almighty for a thousand years?



By reducing all creation to ash?

We will never know until we get a flashback. For once it seems Yamamoto didn't face Allmighty since Ichibei that is supposed to be older and wiser was caugh by surprise.




Ayy lmao said:


> So he loses here, as all damage Yhwach does to Kumagawa gets erased from existence, assuming he can tag Kumagawa( which he can't) who is relativistic.



Erasing the damage in the present doesn't change that something is still broken in the future, thats why Zangetsu coulnd't get fixed until Tsukishima changed Ichigo's past.

Also I doubt he's relativist since he's weaker than all the characters that could scale to that if it where legit, but as long as Ywach can damage him he should be able to jump to that future.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 15, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> By reducing all creation to ash?



 that level of wank. So you're practically gunning for universal Yhwack


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Feb 15, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> By reducing all creation to ash?
> 
> We will never know until we get a flashback. For once it seems Yamamoto didn't face Allmighty since Ichibei that is supposed to be older and wiser was caugh by surprise.
> 
> ...


He got beat by an island level attack considering Yama didn't suicide and he has no hax to speak of. 

How did he not face the Almighty if it's passive though? Unless he willingly fucked himself for a thousand years for absolutely no reason


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 15, 2017)

Jackalinthebox said:


> He got beat by an island level attack considering Yama didn't suicide and he has no hax to speak of.
> 
> How did he not face the Almighty if it's passive though? Unless he willingly fucked himself for a thousand years for absolutely no reason



That's why im telling you I have no idea because we were never shown what happened a thousand years ago.

He was weaker thoug, since he didn't get to recover all the letters.

Ichigo is far stronger than Yamamoto was back then and still got crushed without help.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 15, 2017)

Come on people.. there is nothing to discuss here. We have Ywach against a character with immensly better showings and haxx. At this point it's just poor Shade dealing with wank. The Bleach side is just grasping at straws by twisting LolMigty's somewhat vague workings in their favor. That's why on other forums  Ywach is at planet level + and is able to fight in equal footing with Frieza.. Keep that shit outta here. Please !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Roharu (Feb 15, 2017)

Holy shit, this is getting ridiculous. I know Bleach's explanation from Almighty was, for lack of better words, complete absolute bullshit, every time I read it, it reminds to fucking Matrix Reload speech from the Architect, where EVERYONE got conclusions that seems "cannon" and try to make sense to it in different forums. Then the mighty 'axe' ended Bleach and his OP main villain with plot weakness completely retcon all of his powers, I can't even call it PIS or CIS, it just happened because it had to happen.

But then.... what the Bleach universe has that could defeat Almighty if it wasn't for that arrow? Even if people claim that Almighty was defeated by plot, then what could have been the weakness? He MUST be defeated, Ichigo's team winning was set from the start, no matter how powerful Almighty seemed to be, it was destined to fall. This version of Almighty that seems to be on topic makes it very clear nothing can beat it, which contradicts the ending of Bleach.

In my opinion, Almighty allowed to see all possible futures, but 'created' futures were outside of his control. Ichigo's sword existed in a timeline created by Tsukishima, so Almighty couldn't break it. Then the arrow, it blocked Almighty and after he died, the died forever, that's possible if the arrow caused Ywach to be stuck on a timeline were Almighty was gone, if only for a second. Abilities that can erase his powers DO work on him, a timeline without Almighty is not a timeline that can be seen, that would explain his weakness as well as how Bleach could have beaten him. Without this, there is nothing Bleach has that could have beaten him, which contradicts the manga's ending. That's my reasoning at least.... and my god I shouldn't have written too much for this, this wasn't worth it at all....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 15, 2017)

Roharu said:


> Holy shit, this is getting ridiculous. I know Bleach's explanation from Almighty was, for lack of better words, complete absolute bullshit, every time I read it, it reminds to fucking Matrix Reload speech from the Architect, where EVERYONE got conclusions that seems "cannon" and try to make sense to it in different forums. Then the mighty 'axe' ended Bleach and his OP main villain with plot weakness completely retcon all of his powers, I can't even call it PIS or CIS, it just happened because it had to happen.
> 
> But then.... what the Bleach universe has that could defeat Almighty if it wasn't for that arrow? Even if people claim that Almighty was defeated by plot, then what could have been the weakness? He MUST be defeated, Ichigo's team winning was set from the start, no matter how powerful Almighty seemed to be, it was destined to fall. This version of Almighty that seems to be on topic makes it very clear nothing can beat it, which contradicts the ending of Bleach.
> 
> In my opinion, Almighty allowed to see all possible futures, but 'created' futures were outside of his control. Ichigo's sword existed in a timeline created by Tsukishima, so Almighty couldn't break it. Then the arrow, it blocked Almighty and after he died, the died forever, that's possible if the arrow caused Ywach to be stuck on a timeline were Almighty was gone, if only for a second. Abilities that can erase his powers DO work on him, a timeline without Almighty is not a timeline that can be seen, that would explain his weakness as well as how Bleach could have beaten him. Without this, there is nothing Bleach has that could have beaten him, which contradicts the manga's ending. That's my reasoning at least.... and my god I shouldn't have written too much for this, this wasn't worth it at all....



I allways thoug that the whole point of Ishida's power (to reverse everything between two targets) and him being inmune to Auschwallen would have something to do with his defeat.

It ended up going nowhere because that's Bleach.


----------



## Ayy lmao (Feb 15, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Erasing the damage in the present doesn't change that something is still broken in the future, thats why Zangetsu coulnd't get fixed until Tsukishima changed Ichigo's past.
> 
> Also I doubt he's relativist since he's weaker than all the characters that could scale to that if it where legit, but as long as Ywach can damage him he should be able to jump to that future.



 imgur.com/a/NAv4k

Here he literally erases time. he blitzes Yhwach.

Also what does it matter if it is broken in the future or past, he erases the damage there too obviously. Nothing Yhwach does will permanently kill him.




reyatsuguy said:


> Nah, It was Aizen's Illusion. Kubo fell into KS long before the final arc started. He thinks he killed him, but he didn't. It all went according to Aizen's plan.
> Holy shit i just realized this is exaclty the kind of shit Kubo would have created on different circumstances....


 Honestly this is a better ending than what we actually got


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 15, 2017)

Ayy lmao said:


> Here he literally erases time. he blitzes Yhwach.



Ywach can do basically the same.



Ayy lmao said:


> Also what does it matter if it is broken in the future or past, he erases the damage there too obviously. Nothing Yhwach does will permanently kill him.



Kumagawa can only erase things in the present.


----------



## Amae (Feb 15, 2017)

How the end of scenario one and four goes:

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Ayy lmao (Feb 15, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Ywach can do basically the same.


Proof? Scans?


lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Kumagawa can only erase things in the present.


Don't think you understand, Yhwach cannot harm Kumagawa as long as he has All fiction, doesn't matter if it's in the past, present or the future. Nothing will change, no matter what timeline he picks. Or are you saying he can pick a future where Kumagawa doesn't have All fiction?


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 15, 2017)

Ayy lmao said:


> Proof? Scans?



That's basically how he fights, he jumps to futures where his attacks have allready landed.



Ayy lmao said:


> Don't think you understand, Yhwach cannot harm Kumagawa as long as he has All fiction, doesn't matter if it's in the past, present or the future. Nothing will change, no matter what timeline he picks. Or are you saying he can pick a future where Kumagawa doesn't have All fiction?



No, All Fiction can't interfere with Allmighty because it would have to erase something that still hasn't happened.

Rukia: So once something has been broken in all possible futures...... // ...even the power of rejection cannot erase that outcome............


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 15, 2017)

Misogi erases him.


----------



## Ayy lmao (Feb 16, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> That's basically how he fights, he jumps to futures where his attacks have allready landed.


No that is nothing like erasing time, please stop the wank. All he does is pick another universe, similar to his, to replace himself/ something. It is similar to Valentine from Jojo, nothing like erasing time. . It is similar to Valentine from Jojo, nothing like erasing time which Kumagawa does.



lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> No, All Fiction can't interfere with Allmighty because it would have to erase something that still hasn't happened.
> 
> Rukia: So once something has been broken in all possible futures...... // ...even the power of rejection cannot erase that outcome............
> 
> Is like a movie reel where


 Okay, so he kills Yhwach in the present, he comes back from the future, he kills him he comes back etc. Since Yhwach can't harm him, but Kumagawa can harm him he loses.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 16, 2017)

Ayy lmao said:


> No that is nothing like erasing time, please stop the wank. All he does is pick another universe, similar to his, to replace himself/ something. It is similar to Valentine from Jojo, nothing like erasing time. . It is similar to Valentine from Jojo, nothing like erasing time which Kumagawa does.



You can't dodge because the time where he moves to attack doesn't exists, it was skiped.




Ayy lmao said:


> Okay, so he kills Yhwach in the present, he comes back from the future, he kills him he comes back etc. Since Yhwach can't harm him, but Kumagawa can harm him he loses.



Kumagawa can't heal any damage done with Allmighty.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 16, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Kumagawa can't heal any damage done with Allmighty.



Bullshit.
 Almighty has no feats of returning after getting erase from reality, Kumagawa's ability doesn't heal, he erases reality and we call his regen, healing for the lack of term for it.  He isn't going to heal it he is going to erase or change it to fiction to the point that it never happened into reality. Almighty hasn't shown any type of counter for that kind of ability.

Kumogawa has no healing ability his ability revolves around 2 or 3 skill. Hundred gauntlet, All fiction and Bookmaker.

Hundred gauntlet has never been shown- it is a skill that reverses casualty.
All fiction can erase reality or change reality into fiction - the erasing part is what he use for healing, (the ability expanded on the last arc basically making him acquire Non-fiction and April fiction) - Non fiction allows him to return whatever he had erase back to reality and April fiction gives his ability a timer.

Bookmakers is basically the screws he can use it offensively, use it to level down anyone to his level and use it to seal who he wants.



lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> You can't dodge because the time where he moves to attack doesn't exists, it was skiped.



 and kumagawa can erase time. who cares if it was skipped when Kumagawa can just erase it.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 16, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> Almighty has no feats of returning after getting erase from reality, Kumagawa's ability doesn't heal, he erases reality and we call his regen, healing for the lack of term for it. He isn't going to heal it he is going to erase or change it to fiction to the point that it never happened into reality. Almighty hasn't shown any type of counter for that kind of ability.



Yes it has, that's how Orihime heals people.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 16, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Yes it has, that's how Orihime heals people.


Orihime didn't erase almighty.

 that's not how her ability works. She can erase events or deny them, Almighty is not an event.


----------



## Ayy lmao (Feb 16, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Kumagawa can't heal any damage done with Allmighty.


Because you say so ? Why wouldn't he?



lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> You can't dodge because the time where he moves to attack doesn't exists, it was skiped.



So are just making up shit now? I can do that too you know.

This is not how his powers work, he has never done anything close to this. He doesn't skip time, he just picks a version of himself or something/ someone else, and replace it within the universe he is in. That's it.
He doesn't skip time, stop time or erase it, like what are you even on? Never was it shown or implied he had any time stopping/ erasing ability.

Or are you saying the time it takes for kumagawa to dodge doesn't exist, thus Yhwach can't dodge?


----------



## Toaa (Feb 16, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> So a totally stronger version of power than Almighty couldn't block Bookmaker but you think the almighty has a chance against bookmaker when he couldn't block that arrow.
> 
> As I said yourwank is not going to fly here.
> 
> Also there's nothing that is stopping Kumogawa from erasing almighty or even changing its ability considering Kumogawa can erase the concept of color in a planetary range and has shown the ability to rewrite and recreate other powers with the use of his own ability. which he had done twice on the series.


More like universal range.Or at least dolwr system range considering the origin of light.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 16, 2017)

Toaa said:


> More like universal range.Or at least dolwr system range considering the origin of light.



 not going to jump that gun when the verse is lacking that level of showing outside of Ajimu who literally has been shown to watch the big bang happen.


----------



## Toaa (Feb 16, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> not going to jump that gun when the verse is lacking that level of showing outside of Ajimu who literally has been shown to watch the big bang happen.


But i mean even the least amount of range would be the sun which emits sunlight.He outright erased the frequency of that color.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 16, 2017)

Toaa said:


> sun which emits sunlight


Which means it still isn't going to be star system level.


You could vie for Large Star level if you want.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 16, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> She can erase events or deny them, Almighty is not an event.



You were talking about how Kumagawa heals himself, wich is by erasing the fact that he died or was harmed, same as Orihime.




Ayy lmao said:


> Because you say so ? Why wouldn't he?



Because another character allready tryed to use reality warping to fix something he broke and she failed for the reason that I allready talked about, only being able to fix the thing when the fight itself was retconed by another character.




shade0180 said:


> not going to jump that gun when the verse is lacking that level of showing outside of Ajimu who literally has been shown to watch the big bang happen.



That was obviously universal in range.



Ayy lmao said:


> So are just making up shit now? I can do that too you know.
> 
> This is not how his powers work, he has never done anything close to this. He doesn't skip time, he just picks a version of himself or something/ someone else, and replace it within the universe he is in. That's it.
> He doesn't skip time, stop time or erase it, like what are you even on? Never was it shown or implied he had any time stopping/ erasing ability.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 16, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> You were talking about how Kumagawa heals himself, wich is by erasing the fact that he died or was harmed, same as Orihime.



I'm talking about Erasing almighty.

 which Kumogawa can do. not just the event of his death.



lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Because another character allready tryed to use reality warping to fix something he broke and she failed for the reason that I allready talked about, only being able to fix the thing when the fight itself was retconed by another character.



Except the ability you are comparing is shit compared to All fiction.


----------



## Toaa (Feb 16, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> Which means it still isn't going to be star system level.
> 
> 
> You could vie for Large Star level if you want.


Im mainly talking about his range to be honest.Its much too specific.And due to its nature its even harder to place a specific limit.Well no matter what he destroys mustache guy.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 16, 2017)

Toaa said:


> Im mainly talking about his range to be honest.Its much too specific.And due to its nature its even harder to place a specific limit.



Same here, From earth to sun as a diameter you would get something of a large star level.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 16, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> Except the ability you are comparing is shit compared to All fiction.



Doesn't really mather if it's supperior because Orihime's power wasn't blocked or anything, the important is the reason why it failed to fix the sword for more than an instant.

Kumagawa can't change the past or the future.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 16, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Kumagawa can't change the past or the future.


because you said so?
and?
Almighty can't return from being erase.

so who cares. you still have no real answer to this shit.

doesn't really matter if Almighty can change the past or the future. once it meets bookmaker it can't do shit. or you think almighty is above the likes of Ajimu?


----------



## Divell (Feb 16, 2017)

About the threat, Almighty can not be avoided and anything he does can't be erased by an ability that can erase events, unless is affecting the past or the future. It was stated in the last 5 chapters.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 16, 2017)

Divell said:


> Almighty can not be avoided and anything he does can't be erased by an ability that can erase events, unless is affecting the past or the future. It was stated in the last 5 chapters.



 and we are talking about Almighty getting erased not the events.



> Almighty can not be avoided



since when? Because I'm pretty sure there's a whole lot of shit that can avoid almighty.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 16, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> because you said so?
> and?



If he could there wouldn't be such thing as Non Fiction, Ajimu wouldn't be dead, they wouln't have to go looking for Shiranui and many other things.



shade0180 said:


> Almighty can't return from being erase.



The skill activated at a point where Ywach wasn't even Ywach anymore so it shouldn't have even existed to begin with, and Kumagawa hasn't erased anything like it, he can't even erase all other powers in his own manga.


----------



## Divell (Feb 16, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> and we are talking about Almighty getting erased not the events.


Ok. I'm just clearing things out.

PD: Someone already try to take Yhwach's powers away. And spoiler alert, it didn't work out well for them.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 16, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> he can't even erase all other powers in his own manga.



He can and he already did.

He erase Emukae's power. Also Kumagawa as an IC don't just bother to do shit when he isn't Bloodlusted..





lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> The skill worked activated at a point where Ywach wasn't even Ywach anymore



Who cares if it wasn't Yhwach anymore.

 he can directly erase almighty.



lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> If he could there wouldn't be such thing as Non Fiction,



Non fiction returns things that he erased.

 how is that connected here?



lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> , Ajimu wouldn't be dead



Ajimu isn't dead.





lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> they wouln't have to go looking for Shiranui and many other things.



The author is writing a story not an Obd battle.

 Superman wouldn't be a hero if they let flash at his full capacity.

same shit here.

Also if yhwach can just change the future and the past he didn't need to plan all that shit and take thousand of years to get what he wants. base on your point. but he did.

 Shit is that's how a story works.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 16, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> He can and he already did.
> 
> He erase Emukae's power. Also Kumagawa as an IC don't just bother to do shit



He couldn't.


----------



## Ayy lmao (Feb 16, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Because another character allready tryed to use reality warping to fix something he broke and she failed for the reason that I allready talked about, only being able to fix the thing when the fight itself was retconed by another character.



Orihime's power doesn't work anything similar to Kumagawa's. She rewinds something to what it was before,  Kumagawa's all fiction erases stuff from existence. All Orihime does is take something from the past into the future. 


The scans you posted don't say anything about Almighty being able to erase/ skip time. It only confirms what I was saying, that he takes something from the future I.e another universe, into the present I.E his universe. How are you getting he can erase time from that? Why didn't he skip/ stop/ erase time before Ichigo killed him? Or Aizen trolled him? Or before Ishida's arrow hit him? Because he can't.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 16, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> He couldn't.



because you said so? that's it.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 16, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> because you said so? that's it.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 16, 2017)

pretty sure that was the time Allfiction was weakened

you know when he return the hundred gauntlet back to ajimu.

way to post a panel out of context.

 at that point in time allfiction was weakened that he can't erase shit which had have been emotionally attach to someone it was explained in the manga if you didn't just speed search that shit on google.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 16, 2017)

Ayy lmao said:


> You were saying?



Recharge the second page mate


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 16, 2017)

Mamaaa, just killed a man
Put Allmighty in the thread
Wanked it  up and now he's dead
Mamaaa the fight had just begaaan

Holy shit..this thread is still going...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 16, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> pretty sure that was the time Allfiction was weakened
> 
> you know when he return the hundred gauntlet back to ajimu.
> 
> ...



It was before his first fight with Medaka, not weakened.

Also you said it erased Emukae power wich it didn't do wathever the case.


----------



## Toaa (Feb 16, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> because you said so? that's it.


Ihiko smashes?


----------



## Divell (Feb 16, 2017)

Useless, not just Yhwach can restore any power that is taken away from him,

All powers he sees won't take effect on him.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 16, 2017)

Divell said:


> Useless, not just Yhwach can restore any power that is taken away from him,



Is useless now that Kumagawa didn't actually erased the other Minus skill in the first place.



Divell said:


> All powers he sees won't take effect on him.



NLF


----------



## Divell (Feb 16, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Is useless now that Kumagawa didn't actually erased the other Minus skill in the first place.


Just Sajin.




> NLF


We got two on this fight.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 16, 2017)

Divell said:


> We got two on this fight.



Not really, Kumagawa shited his pants when Ajimu destroyed a star in the dream classrom and has clear limits to his skill.

Ywach is a fucking disaster because of Kubo being an idiot and the rushed ending but has clear limits too.

Going "he saw it in the future, it wont work no matter what it is" is a NLF. Also I think he wasn't being literal with that explanation.


----------



## Ayy lmao (Feb 16, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Is useless now that Kumagawa didn't actually erased the other Minus skill in the first place.


You're right he didn't at the time, but he can EOS.


----------



## Divell (Feb 16, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Not really, Kumagawa shited his pants when Ajimu destroyed a star in the dream classrom and has clear limits to his skill.
> 
> Ywach is a fucking disaster because of Kubo being an idiot and the rushed ending but has clear limits too.
> 
> Going "he saw it in the future, it wont work no matter what it is" is a NLF. Also I think he wasn't being literal with that explanation.


Yhwach's owns stats don't have a said in the limits of Almighty, though. He was able to destroy Ichigo's Bankai while that same Bankai is able to kill him with nothing but a casual attack.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 16, 2017)

Divell said:


> Yhwach's owns stats don't have a said in the limits of Almighty, though. He was able to destroy Ichigo's Bankai while that same Bankai is able to kill him with nothing but a casual attack.


And that's exactly why it's wanked to kingdom come and back. Thankfully we have rules to regulate this kind of shit. The powers of Allmighty as per OBD rules won't work on someone far more powerfull than him or with superior hax like Kuma right here


----------



## Divell (Feb 16, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> And that's exactly why it's wanked to kingdom come and back. Thankfully we have rules to regulate this kind of shit. The powers of Allmighty as per OBD rules won't work on someone far more powerfull than him or with superior hax like Kuma right here


Except that is been shown that it does work on characters stronger than him. You can't ignore that just because you think is fine to do it.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 16, 2017)

Divell said:


> Except that is been shown that it does work on characters stronger than him. You can't ignore that just because you think is fine to do it.


Yes .. they worked on somenone stronger than him. But they were relatively close in power. You can't use this kind of shady one-sided logic against characters that can blow planets up or higher


----------



## Ayy lmao (Feb 16, 2017)

Divell said:


> Except that is been shown that it does work on characters stronger than him. You can't ignore that just because you think is fine to do it


Such as?


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 16, 2017)

I mean where do you draw the line ?


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 16, 2017)

Ayy lmao said:


> You're right he didn't at the time, but he can EOS.



As I said it was the weaken allfiction


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 16, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> As I said it was the weaken allfiction



No it wasn't.



Ayy lmao said:


> You're right he didn't at the time, but he can EOS.



That's the version with the returned Hundred Gauntlets, the same as the first one that failed to erase Emukae skill.


----------



## Ayy lmao (Feb 16, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> As I said it was the weaken allfiction


I know, just wanted to clarify it before he mentions again that he never erased her power.


----------



## Ayy lmao (Feb 16, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> That's the version with the returned Hundred Gauntlets, the same as the first one that failed to erase Emukae skill.


Except he didn't have Hundred Gauntlets until EOS.

 Also nice of you to ignore him stating he can now erase stuff which strong feelings attached, which was stated to be why he couldn't erase Emukae's minus. Have you even read the manga?


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 16, 2017)

Ayy lmao said:


> Except he didn't have Hundred Gauntlets until EOS.
> 
> Also nice of you to ignore him stating he can now erase stuff which strong feelings attached, which was stated to be why he couldn't erase Emukae's minus. Have you even read the manga?



He did, he traded that for Book Maker before fighting Medaka.

What he says but doesn't shows isn't as important, he has never erased someones elses power, much less something like Allmighty that he doesn't even know that exist.

And that version he used at the end is stated by other character to be the first version, wich also is supposed to be able to erase anything, but Kumagawa himself didn't know that wasn't true at the time.


----------



## philharmonic21 (Feb 16, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> He did, he traded that for Book Maker before fighting Medaka.
> 
> What he says but doesn't shows isn't as important, he has never erased someones elses power, much less something like Allmighty that he doesn't even know that exist.
> 
> And that version he used at the end is stated by other character to be the first version, wich also is supposed to be able to erase anything, but Kumagawa himself didn't know that wasn't true at the time.



I'm going to point out that him erasing Zenkichi proved that he could indeed erase things with strong emotions attached to it (which was kind of the point), which was specifically one of the reason noted to be why he couldn't erase things like Emukae's minus (though he still did effect it), Zenkichi's Self inflicted wound and some peoples memories concerning Shiranui.

In fact during the Jet Black Wedding Arc he notes that All Fiction was even more incomplete now than it was before (implying the even the version he had during the Minus Arc was incomplete). 

And considering he specifically notes that All Fiction was complete during his fight with Shiranui 
(that and Non-Fiction in Good Loser Kumagawa), we know for a fact that his powers were stronger now than it was before.


So your argument is based on using feats for a weaker version of All Fiction for one thing and a weakness (that I don't think even applies to the Allmighty in the first place) that was pointed out to no longer apply anyway.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Imagine (Feb 16, 2017)

Blade said:


> Sol's Heel wins


Why did y'all continue posting when the thread was already conclusively answered?


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 16, 2017)

Imagine said:


> Why did y'all continue posting when the thread was already conclusively answered?


Because... Lawlmighty and wank


----------



## Imagine (Feb 16, 2017)

Buncha fuckin' jobbers tbh


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Feb 16, 2017)

I'm running out of cat emoji's and this thread has long since been decided in Kumagawa's favor.

Someone call a mod.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Feb 16, 2017)

@Nighty the Mighty 

Can you do CTH a solid and lock this?


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 16, 2017)

philharmonic21 said:


> I'm going to point out that him erasing Zenkichi proved that he could indeed erase things with strong emotions attached to it (which was kind of the point), which was specifically one of the reason noted to be why he couldn't erase things like Emukae's minus (though he still did effect it), Zenkichi's Self inflicted wound and some peoples memories concerning Shiranui.



That doesn't change that he has never erased someone else power.



philharmonic21 said:


> In fact during the Jet Black Wedding Arc he notes that All Fiction was even more incomplete now than it was before (implying the even the version he had during the Minus Arc was incomplete).



Because the first version couldn't bring back what was allready erased.



philharmonic21 said:


> And considering he specifically notes that All Fiction was complete during his fight with Shiranui
> (that and Non-Fiction in Good Loser Kumagawa), we know for a fact that his powers were stronger now than it was before.



It's complete because he can undo the erasing now, but even if he says that he can now erase anything he had said the same about the first version until he failed to erase something, and never gets to erase an abilitie even with the complete version despite instances where he would have wanted to do so.

Same reason Ywach doesn't get power inmunity to everything just because he said that he does that or why he's limited to picking possible futures instead of just changing an existent one like he said he could (and sort of showed but im too lazy to check the translation) wich would increase the Allmighty range of use.



philharmonic21 said:


> So your argument is based on using feats for a weaker version of All Fiction for one thing and a weakness (that I don't think even applies to the Allmighty in the first place) that was pointed out to no longer apply anyway.



I didn't bring that up, I answered to someones else idea that he can erase Allmighty because he erased Emukae's power wich is something he never did.


----------



## Divell (Feb 17, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> Yes .. they worked on somenone stronger than him. But they were relatively close in power. You can't use this kind of shady one-sided logic against characters that can blow planets up or higher


You mean Ichigo, who literally transform Yhwach into some type of liquid form with a Getsuga Tenshou, and later on cut in half a stronger version of him, is only close in power to Yhwach? For real? Especially where the version that Yhwach destroyed his Bankai was also increased by Hollow Powers that previously had shown to be equal in terms of stats to him.

Except that Yhwach has stated to be able to destroy the Soul Society, the World of the Living and Hueco Mundo by Askin, and later by himself saying that everything would collapse and reshape into one whole world.


----------



## Divell (Feb 17, 2017)

Ayy lmao said:


> Such as?


Ichigo, who one-shotted him twice.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Feb 17, 2017)

The first one was a sneak attack and Yhwach was depowered for the second one and even shattered what was left of Tensa Zangestu's shell before Ichigo killed him. Just because Ichigo has more raw power (his specialty) doesnt mean Yhwach isnt comparable in raw power. We saw Ichigo struggle with his shadows when Almighty wasnt being used.


----------



## Divell (Feb 17, 2017)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> The first one was a sneak attack and Yhwach was depowered for the second one and even shattered what was left of Tensa Zangestu's shell before Ichigo killed him. Just because Ichigo has more raw power (his specialty) doesn't mean Yhwach isn't comparable in raw power. We saw Ichigo struggle with his shadows when Almighty wasn't being used.


The first one Ichigo stabs him with a sneak attack, the Getsuga was after Yhwach had seen him, considering the Quincy have a passive ability that protects them, would only increase more the fact Ichigo was indeed stronger than him in raw power. The second one, it took various attempts with the telekinesis to do nothing more than shatter a little the outside shell, and his Reio power was coming back, the thing that hadn't come back was his Quincy powers. Which is essentially the hax part of his abilities.

Not to mention, Yhwach himself stated, he wanted nothing to do against it in a direct fight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CosmicGodOfHyperDeath (Feb 17, 2017)

He instanta gibs Ywshit with bookmaker and calls a it a day.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## philharmonic21 (Feb 17, 2017)

Fucked up the formatting for this like twice.



lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> That doesn't change that he has never erased someone else power.



We have seen the fact that All Fiction can indeed be used to target someone's powers specifically since although he didn't erase Emukae's powers completely he still did affect it (he erased the fact that the power was uncontrollable).

Whether or not he could erase the Allmighty is neither here nor there but your taking him being unable to erase someone powers due to x to equal him being unable erase powers period which is silly.




> Because the first version couldn't bring back what was allready erased.



Except he specifically noted on the very same page I sourced, that he called it incomplete due to the fact he couldn't get rid of Zenkichi's self inflicted stab wound (due to the strong emotion that came with it). He then points out to Shiranui specifically when he erases Zenkichi that strength of feelings is no longer relevant, which we know is true since the whole point at the beginning of the arc was that Kumagawa couldn't erase the memories of people with strong feelings toward Shiranui like Zenkichi (which means he wouldn't have been able to erase Zenkichi if this was still the case).



> It's complete because he can undo the erasing now, but even if he says that he can now erase anything he had said the same about the first version until *he failed to erase something, and never gets to erase an abilitie even with the complete version despite instances where he would have wanted to do so.*




The premise for your argument is kind of flawed.

Although he failed to erase her power completely (due to a specific reason that even if you argued about why would probably not apply to the Allmighty), he still actually erased an effect of her power anyway. So it not like it completely failed to have an effect on her powers nor that he couldn't target someone powers specifically with All Fiction.

Also who exactly is the bolded part referring too?




> Same reason Ywach doesn't get power inmunity to everything just because he said that he does that or why he's limited to picking possible futures instead of just changing an existent one like he said he could (and sort of showed but im too lazy to check the translation) wich would increase the Allmighty range of use.



So in the end this was a roundabout attempt to prop up Ywach and the Almighty more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Feb 17, 2017)

This is stupid

Kumagawa stomps

ban Divell


----------



## Ayy lmao (Feb 17, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> It's complete because he can undo the erasing now, but even if he says that he can now erase anything he had said the same about the first version until he failed to erase something, and never gets to erase an abilitie even with the complete version despite instances where he would have wanted to do so.
> 
> Same reason Ywach doesn't get power inmunity to everything just because he said that he does that or why he's limited to picking possible futures instead of just changing an existent one like he said he could (and sort of showed but im too lazy to check the translation) wich would increase the Allmighty range of use.



Fine then, Yhwach loses since he can't come back from getting erased from existence. Yhwach has never shown he could, so you can't say he could. Kumagawa wins.

You can't say Yhwach can come back due to the Almighty, the Almighty has never shown to do anything like that. Just because he can come back from dying doesn't mean he can come back from literally not existing. 

You already don't accept that Yhwach has immunity over every ability, just because he said so, so why would you believe he could will himself into existence, despite never saying or doing anything like that??? That is a NLF.


If you say he can come back after not existing, fair game, Kumagawa can erase his Almighty even though he never erased someone's power, however it was stated he could so it's not just a baseless claim unlike yours.


----------



## Ayy lmao (Feb 17, 2017)

Divell said:


> Ichigo, who one-shotted him twice.


Come back, when The Almighty starts working on someone actually far more powerful than him.


----------



## jasongtrturbo (Feb 17, 2017)

Even yamcha can beat yourwack easily let alone misogi


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 17, 2017)

Divell said:


> You mean Ichigo, who literally transform Yhwach into some type of liquid form with a Getsuga Tenshou, and later on cut in half a stronger version of him, is only close in power to Yhwach? For real? Especially where the version that Yhwach destroyed his Bankai was also increased by Hollow Powers that previously had shown to be equal in terms of stats to him.
> 
> Except that Yhwach has stated to be able to destroy the Soul Society, the World of the Living and Hueco Mundo by Askin, and later by himself saying that everything would collapse and reshape into one whole world.


Ychigo is in the country level ballpark , just as Ywach is. So we make Ichigo the limit for the Lawlmighty since it never worked on something stronger. It's simple.  That's still in the country level ballpark. Saying that it works on something stronger than that . like say continent level characters or higher than that is BS, Wank  and a NLF. 
And ? you want to push planet level Ywach or some shit ? . Good luck with that. 

Also why the fuck is this thread still going ?


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 17, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> And ? you want to push planet level Ywach or some shit ?



They're pushing for universal

 they literally think you need to destroy everything to ash to beat Yhwack when that shit isn't even the minimum needed to kill yhwack in his own verse..


----------



## Viole (Feb 17, 2017)

Me all this thread


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Feb 17, 2017)

We need more coffe emoji's


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 17, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> They're pushing for universal
> 
> they literally think you need to destroy everything to ash to beat Yhwack when that shit isn't even the minimum needed to kill yhwack in his own verse..


Of course. And people wonder why Bleach isn't loved around here. Ywach's powers are so great that they bypass OBD rules


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 17, 2017)

what does bookmaker do and why would I expect it to work on Yhwach?

wiki article suggests that it lowers stats which yhwach has a proven resistance to and that to use it he needs to be able to pierce the person with it to use it, so what's his DC?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Sablés (Feb 17, 2017)

Kumagawa has planetary reality warping.

DC is non-existent.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 17, 2017)

So he's fucked in the bookmaker scenarios and wins the all fiction ones?

What's so hard about that?


----------



## Sablés (Feb 17, 2017)

shitposters and shitposts

the usual


----------



## Viole (Feb 17, 2017)

No one really admitted hes fucked in Bookmaker tho

Argument here was - he throws twach down to his level and then seals him


----------



## Sablés (Feb 17, 2017)

Sablés said:


> shitposters and shitposts
> 
> the usual


----------



## Viole (Feb 17, 2017)

true


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Feb 17, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> So he's fucked in the bookmaker scenarios and wins the all fiction ones?
> 
> What's so hard about that?



Bookmaker is the thing that sealed Ajimu, miss "living definition of NLF".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Feb 17, 2017)

Ajimu is also living definition of troll. Considering she will make happen whatever plot demands. So what if she made bookmaker seal her during that for sake of plot? Knowing her likely possible tbf


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 17, 2017)

CrossTheHorizon said:


> Bookmaker is the thing that sealed Ajimu, miss "living definition of NLF".



yeah but what does Ajimu have to undo it specifically? Just because she's got a lot of powers doesn't mean she necessarily has a direct counter to that specific situation hidden away, it might have been her critical weakpoint or something.

Can you demonstrate that Yhwach's feats of resisting similar abilties can be overpowered by Bookmaker?

I have no fucking idea of anything in medaka box but the 'argumentation' for the first 6 pages of this thread was cringeworthy in this regard

tldr:

1a. can it work on him without piercing him first
1b. can it pierce him?
2. what's stopping yhwach from resisting it

pieces of evidence for one of the first two points and the second point need to be provided


----------



## Sablés (Feb 17, 2017)

Its also not even a matter of whether Ajimu has the ability

She's a known troll who intentionally places herself in situations like these. The second to last arc specifically has her sealed by some fodder temporarily because the top-tiers allow themselves to get hit for the lulz. Under OBD conditions, that would have counted as a legitimate loss for the lot of them.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 e r] [/spoiler[


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Feb 17, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> yeah but what does Ajimu have to undo it specifically? Just because she's got a lot of powers doesn't mean she necessarily has a direct counter to that specific situation hidden away, it might have been her critical weakpoint or something.
> 
> Can you demonstrate that Yhwach's feats of resisting similar abilties can be overpowered by Bookmaker?
> 
> ...



It pierced Ajimu who can tank her own shit.

And it sealed Ajimu who has an ability that says she can turn block/seal all other abilities including Medaka's End as well as the ability to exist everywhere at the same time and in places outside of Time like the afterlife or dreams and so on.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 17, 2017)

CrossTheHorizon said:


> It pierced Ajimu who can tank her own shit.





based on?



CrossTheHorizon said:


> And it sealed Ajimu who has an ability that says she can turn block/seal all other abilities including Medaka's End as well as the ability to exist everywhere at the same time and in places outside of Time like the afterlife or dreams and so on.



yes but we're not talking about yhwach blocking it from activating or sealing it or anything like that, what we're talking about is that Yhwach's power can bring itself back after it gets erased/sealed

So Bookmaker would "work" on him and bring him to kumagawa's level (this is what it does right?) and then the Almighty would bring itself back after this happens despite not existing


----------



## Amol (Feb 17, 2017)

Dis Almighty wanking


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Feb 17, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> based on?



Her fighting herself later on while spamming skills.



Nighty the Mighty said:


> but we're not talking about yhwach blocking it from activating or sealing it or anything like that, what we're talking about is that Yhwach's power can bring itself back after it gets erased/sealed
> 
> So Bookmaker would "work" on him and bring him to kumagawa's level (this is what it does right?) and then the Almighty would bring itself back after this happens despite not existing



If it can hold Ajimu at all (and this is what beat the Ajimu clone eventually) it should be able to hold Ywach and Almighty.

She survived Iihiko who can erase things from existence including conceptual bullshit abilities like all fiction, so there's that.


----------



## Divell (Feb 17, 2017)

Ayy lmao said:


> Come back, when The Almighty starts working on someone actually far more powerful than him.


You mean a guy that was capable of one-shotting him twice with nothing but literal swings of his sword, or his weakest version of Getsuga Tenshou, is not enough to make it clear that Ichigo is indeed that stronger than Yhwach person? Because if not, you just need to go to their final fight where Yhwach spams the Shadows, where a worn out Bankai Ichigo resisted his Shadows. 

A weaker version of Yhwach was capable of busting a fresh Hollofied Bankai Ichigo without any real problem. If that doesn't tell you that Yhwach can affect people stronger than him, I don't know what will. But if you need anything else, there is the time where he also split into multiple pieces, Ichibei, who was physically strong as/er than Yhwach.


----------



## Divell (Feb 17, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> Ychigo is in the country level ballpark , just as Ywach is. So we make Ichigo the limit for the Lawlmighty since it never worked on something stronger. It's simple.  That's still in the country level ballpark. Saying that it works on something stronger than that . like say continent level characters or higher than that is BS, Wank  and a NLF.
> And ? you want to push planet level Ywach or some shit ? . Good luck with that.
> 
> Also why the fuck is this thread still going ?


I guess Lille can't affect people like Hulk, considering he has never done so to anyone on that lv.

No, I'm not. 

The fuck should I know, when this threat was done already in the first place.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 17, 2017)

Divell said:


> I guess Lille can't affect people like Hulk, considering he has never done so to anyone on that lv.
> 
> No, I'm not.
> 
> The fuck should I know, when this threat was done already in the first place.


Idk.. and i don't care.Not really familiar with Hulk. We're talking about Ywhach. Give me proof that dosen't conflict with our rules (NLF and shit like that ) that  he can come back after being destroyed by someone stronger than Ichigo and we can talk after that. And what's with the twisting ? Lille affecting Hulk , as in attacking him is not the same with Yhwach coming back from being attacked with more power than he has dealt with. Those are opposite situations.
Good, because it will most likely never happen
Why do you use threat ? It's thread.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 17, 2017)

Sablés said:


> Irrelevant


Irrelevant how ?


----------



## Divell (Feb 17, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> Idk.. and i don't care.Not really familiar with Hulk. We're talking about Ywhach. Give me proof that dosen't conflict with our rules (NLF and shit like that ) that  he can come back after being destroyed by someone stronger than Ichigo and we can talk after that. And what's with the twisting ? Lille affecting Hulk , as in attacking him is not the same with Yhwach coming back from being attacked with more power than he has dealt with. Those are opposite situations.
> Good, because it will most likely never happen
> Why do you use threat ? It's thread.


Hulk, as in Incredible Hulk.

What more proof you want? Is shown his own stats aren't limiting his own power and ability when he split Ichigo's Bankai and destroyed blow up Ichibei.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 17, 2017)

Divell said:


> Hulk, as in Incredible Hulk.
> 
> What more proof you want? Is shown his own stats aren't limiting his own power and ability when he split Ichigo's Bankai and destroyed blow up Ichibei.


And again i ask you , where do we draw the line ?
I know who Hulk is , i just don't know that much about how his powers work and his limits


----------



## Divell (Feb 17, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> And again i ask you , where do we draw the line ?
> I know who Hulk is , i just don't know that much about how his powers work and his limits


Hulk is at least small planet.

That's the only real problem, we know killing Yhwach is the only way to get rid of Almighty, but when killing Yhwach, he will simply come back even stronger. And that even if there is a way to kill off the Almighty, there is a way for Yhwach to recorer it, or use even stronger abilities.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 17, 2017)

Divell said:


> Hulk is at least small planet.
> 
> That's the only real problem, we know killing Yhwach is the only way to get rid of Almighty, but when killing Yhwach, he will simply come back even stronger. And that even if there is a way to kill off the Almighty, there is a way for Yhwach to recorer it, or use even stronger abilities.


So going by what you say... Even if someone like Lucifer kills him .. he will just come back.. it dosen't matter if the one who kills him is building level, continent level or multi-verse level.. he just comes back. How convenient...


----------



## Divell (Feb 17, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> So going by what you say... Even if someone like Lucifer kills him .. he will just come back.. it dosen't matter if the one who kills him is building level, continent level or multi-verse level.. he just comes back. How convenient...


Don't look at me, unless they can erase all timelines, he will pull a Terminator and Be Back.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 17, 2017)

Divell said:


> Don't look at me, unless they can erase all timelines, he will pull a Terminator and Be Back.


All timelines ? Are you serious ? Are you telling me that there is a future where Yhwach survives against an attack from someone like Lucifer ? That's just bs


----------



## Bad Wolf (Feb 17, 2017)

There're many powers that can kill Yhwach, having a power that can bring him back from being killed it's not a NLF. If Kumagawa is killed with a planet busting attack or a galaxy level attack you think it matter?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Divell (Feb 17, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> All timelines ? Are you serious ? Are you telling me that there is a future where Yhwach survives against an attack from someone like Lucifer ? That's just bs


That's what was implied by him when explaining his powers. He controls what future to bring, and watches over all timelines, which is what makes him impossible to argue against.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 17, 2017)

Divell said:


> That's what was implied by him when explaining his powers. He controls what future to bring, and watches over all timelines, which is what makes him impossible to argue against.


Still bs.. and not mention this is NLF'ish as fuck, He should not be able to control the future when it involves someone who's so far out of his league.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 17, 2017)

Bad Wolf said:


> There're many powers that can kill Yhwach, having a power that can bring him back from being killed it's not a NLF. If Kumagawa is killed with a planet busting attack or a galaxy level attack you think it matter?


Except Allmighty is not the same as All Fiction


----------



## Toaa (Feb 17, 2017)

How would ihiko fair here?


----------



## demaMlaJ (Feb 17, 2017)

The Almighty wins


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 17, 2017)

demaMlaJ said:


> The Almighty wins


Nope. Wank does.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Feb 17, 2017)

Toaa said:


> How would ihiko fair here?



Putting somebody who can shit on Herald level characters against Bleach?

k then


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Feb 17, 2017)

Divell said:


> That's what was implied by him when explaining his powers. He controls what future to bring, and watches over all timelines, which is what makes him impossible to argue against.


If the other person is massively stronger, can blitz Yhwach, and erase him from existince, then he cant switch to a timeline where he survives. There wont be a timelime that he survives in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toaa (Feb 17, 2017)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Putting somebody who can shit on Herald level characters against Bleach?
> 
> k then


Really?How does his abikity even work.He punches stuff with his dc but same stuff cant regenerwte because its broken?

I was more interested if almighty can fix that.


----------



## Divell (Feb 17, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> Still bs.. and not mention this is NLF'ish as fuck, He should not be able to control the future when it involves someone who's so far out of his league.


Tell that to Kubo.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Blade (Feb 17, 2017)

look what the OBD does for activity

dumb as fuck vs threads get 8 pages or 22+ pages

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Divell (Feb 17, 2017)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> If the other person is massively stronger, can blitz Yhwach, and erase him from existince, then he cant switch to a timeline where he survives. There wont be a timelime that he survives in


The part where he can't react to counter yes, but he was caught by surprise when killed the first time and still came back. The only way is to negate his own power. The real bitch, is he still posses Gerard's powers. Not to mention even if he is blitzed. He can mount a counter by simply seeing into the future.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Feb 17, 2017)

Divell said:


> The part where he can't react to counter yes, but he was caught by surprise when killed the first time and still came back. The only way is to negate his own power. The real bitch, is he still posses Gerard's powers. Not to mention even if he is blitzed. He can mount a counter by simply seeing into the future.


If no timeline where he survives exists, he cant come back


----------



## Divell (Feb 17, 2017)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> If no timeline where he survives exists, he cant come back


Which is why I'm saying, we would need to make him fight someone that can erase all timelines or possible timelines. Remember, Yhwach can also come back with The Miracle, or make clones of himself with The Visionary.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 17, 2017)

[


Divell said:


> Tell that to Kubo.


Have his number ?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Feb 17, 2017)

Toaa said:


> Really?How does his abikity even work.He punches stuff with his dc but same stuff cant regenerwte because its broken?
> 
> I was more interested if almighty can fix that.



>Almighty countering ID

Are you high?


----------



## Sablés (Feb 17, 2017)

Blade said:


> look what the OBD does for activity
> 
> dumb as fuck vs threads get 8 pages or 22+ pages



educate them


----------



## demaMlaJ (Feb 17, 2017)

Ywhach wins, nobody can stop the almighty except kuboplot


----------



## Toaa (Feb 17, 2017)

Freddie Mercury said:


> >Almighty countering ID
> 
> Are you high?


That was uncalled for.And no i am not.


----------



## Blade (Feb 17, 2017)

@Sablés 


if i educate them on my way [attitude era level Bureido]


i will get banned again in seconds and this time, forever

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sablés (Feb 17, 2017)

Oh shit I forgot

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Feb 17, 2017)

Toaa said:


> That was uncalled for.And no i am not.



You basically asked if an ability that passively counters reality warping and can stalemate the literal concept of "lolz im stronger than you XD" could be reversed by Almightly

It it a fair question for me to ask


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 18, 2017)

philharmonic21 said:


> The premise for your argument is kind of flawed.
> 
> Although he failed to erase her power completely (due to a specific reason that even if you argued about why would probably not apply to the Allmighty), he still actually erased an effect of her power anyway. So it not like it completely failed to have an effect on her powers nor that he couldn't target someone powers specifically with All Fiction.
> 
> Also who exactly is the bolded part referring too?



He failed to erase something he was sure he could erase, then he regains All Fiction and says that he can erase anything he wants but that is still a character statement , then he never uses the remade AF to erase someones elses power even thoug they still needed to defeat IIhiko for example, that and that Ajimu and Medaka are still stronger tha him means he can't just erase everyones power in Medaka Box.



philharmonic21 said:


> So in the end this was a roundabout attempt to prop up Ywach and the Almighty more.



Did you missed the part where I said to Divel that this was a NLF?

Im saying that for both characters we have to use the same standard.



Ayy lmao said:


> You already don't accept that Yhwach has immunity over every ability, just because he said so, so why would you believe he could will himself into existence, despite never saying or doing anything like that??? That is a NLF.



Except you are missing the point of Ichibei name attack, that he had lost all his powers and skills together with his identity and Allmighty still worked.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Feb 18, 2017)

Just gonna say to not take anything freddie says about medaka box at face value since he's known to debate in extremely bad faith when it comes to that particular verse.

Carry on.


----------



## Cain1234 (Feb 18, 2017)

After reading through this thread, I have one question. Why?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Feb 18, 2017)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Just gonna say to not take anything freddie says about medaka box at face value since he's known to debate in extremely bad faith when it comes to that particular verse.
> 
> Carry on.




Just gonna say Rob is a hater who never even read the series and only dislikes it because he's a slave of the OBD "status quo"

Carry on


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Feb 18, 2017)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Just gonna say Rob is a hater who never even read the series and only dislikes it because he's a slave of the OBD "status quo"
> 
> Carry on


id rather be a "status quo" person than a loli fucker


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Feb 18, 2017)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Just gonna say Rob is a hater who never even read the series and only dislikes it because he's a slave of the OBD "status quo"
> 
> Carry on


Just gonna say that you're full of shit because I actually did read the series up until the Kurokami Wedding arc but then quit because I got extremely bored with it since it went from parodying itself to trying way too hard to take itself seriously and be "cool"

So yeah, Freddie is more full of shit than the entire mercury family line from BlazBlue

Carry on.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Feb 18, 2017)

Did Drivell just admit to being a loli fucker? the plot thickens

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Divell (Feb 18, 2017)

Well not all of us need to have big chest in their faces. Some of us prefer a nice ass or a tight pussy.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Feb 18, 2017)

You disgust me Divell

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Feb 18, 2017)

this is fucking nasty as shit

dont fetishize children you fucking ingrate

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BackwoodSlav (Feb 18, 2017)

Divell said:


> Which is why I'm saying, we would need to make him fight someone that can erase all timelines or possible timelines. Remember, Yhwach can also come back with The Miracle, or make clones of himself with The Visionary.


I'm pretty sure that what the other guy was trying to say was that if Yhwach's chances of survival are 0%, then there won't be a timeline where he managed to live on, which makes Almighty useless. I seem to recall that the consensus about Almighty in OBD was that it couldn't _create _new futures, just choose among the existing possibilities. And there's still the fact that Yhwach doesn't have the feats for reviving from an ability like All Fiction. Saying "tell that to Kubo" is the very definition of NLF when the only thing we have to go by are in-story statements (if it was an actual outside context WoG then you would have something akin to a point, but even then it wouldn't be accepted if it contradicts the original medium).

And I'm also quite sure that we still don't have any conclusive proof of Yhwach being able to use the powers of other Quincy. It has been debated before but never universally accepted.


----------



## Divell (Feb 18, 2017)

As long as they are of Legal Age.  I'm not a p*d*p**** after all. 



BackwoodSlav said:


> I'm pretty sure that what the other guy was trying to say was that if Yhwach's chances of survival are 0%, then there won't be a timeline where he managed to live on, which makes Almighty useless. I seem to recall that the consensus about Almighty in OBD was that it couldn't _create _new futures, just choose among the existing possibilities. And there's still the fact that Yhwach doesn't have the feats for reviving from an ability like All Fiction. Saying "tell that to Kubo" is the very definition of NLF when the only thing we have to go by are in-story statements (if it was an actual outside context WoG then you would have something akin to a point, but even then it wouldn't be accepted if it contradicts the original medium).
> 
> And I'm also quite sure that we still don't have any conclusive proof of Yhwach being able to use the powers of other Quincy. It has been debated before but never universally accepted.


The problem is, there is always a Timeline that he survives. As there can be the case where Yhwach and the other guy, simply don't fight, or simply have a friendly Match, or the timeline where neither fight or encounter each other. I know it sounds stupid. But there is always a timeline where you do what people less expect. As for every action that is made, there is always a timeline. There is the fact that All Fiction has never killed someone that can come back by bringing himself from another timeline.

Is actually explicitly stated that when a Quincy die, all of their powers, knowledge, etc, goes to Yhwach.


----------



## BackwoodSlav (Feb 18, 2017)

Divell said:


> The problem is, there is always a Timeline that he survives. As there can be the case where Yhwach and the other guy, simply don't fight, or simply have a friendly Match, or the timeline where neither fight or encounter each other.


That would be the case if this wasn't a white room fight with bloodlust on. Which is unfortunately basically the standard OBD match. I'm pretty sure that "they don't fight" or "they're just sparring" isn't an option here.


Divell said:


> There is the fact that All Fiction has never killed someone that can come back by bringing himself from another timeline.


I'm pretty sure that the burden of proof would be on you to prove Yhwach _can_ survive it, and not on me that he _doesn't_ (as the burden is always on the positive claim). Even then, there's still the argument that All Fiction could simply target Almighty directly. While the only time Kumagawa tried this he failed to completely erase the power in question, it still had partial effect. With both All Fiction and Bookmaker (which apparently worked even on Ajimu, but I'd rather not get into that clusterfuck), I'd wager he can keep Yhwach from reviving. I think this argument is at least stronger than just saying Almighty simply no-sells everything thrown at it (which, again, runs head first into a NLF). 


Divell said:


> Is actually explicitly stated that when a Quincy die, all of their powers, knowledge, etc, goes to Yhwach.


I have seen it argued that Yhwach only gets the raw spiritual energy (in other words, "power" in it's most basic form) from his subordinates. This is supported by the fact we never see him use their abilities, despite the fact it would have made whole bunch of things a lot less complicated.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Feb 18, 2017)

Divell said:


> As long as they are of Legal Age.  I'm not a p*d*p**** after all.
> 
> 
> The problem is, there is always a Timeline that he survives. As there can be the case where Yhwach and the other guy, simply don't fight, or simply have a friendly Match, or the timeline where neither fight or encounter each other. I know it sounds stupid. But there is always a timeline where you do what people less expect. As for every action that is made, there is always a timeline. There is the fact that All Fiction has never killed someone that can come back by bringing himself from another timeline.
> ...


do you even know what the legal age of consent is


----------



## Divell (Feb 18, 2017)

BackwoodSlav said:


> That would be the case if this wasn't a white room fight with bloodlust on. Which is unfortunately basically the standard OBD match. I'm pretty sure that "they don't fight" or "they're just sparring" isn't an option here.


Perhaps. But there is always a option that Misogi fails to use his powers. What's his base stats anyway?



> I'm pretty sure that the burden of proof would be on you to prove Yhwach _can_ survive it, and not on me that he _doesn't_ (as the burden is always on the positive claim). Even then, there's still the argument that All Fiction could simply target Almighty directly. While the only time Kumagawa tried this he failed to completely erase the power in question, it still had partial effect. With both All Fiction and Bookmaker (which apparently worked even on Ajimu, but I'd rather not get into that clusterfuck), I'd wager he can keep Yhwach from reviving. I think this argument is at least stronger than just saying Almighty simply no-sells everything thrown at it (which, again, runs head first into a NLF).


That's easy to answer. Yhwach doesn't revive himself like Wolverine, Deadpool, or the standard immortal, he brings himself from out of another timeline. And even if he does target Almighty, Yhwach can simply give himself the power again, just as he did with The Voice. Both are NLF either way. Yhwach being a more fighting material, and the other pretty much a god ability.



> I have seen it argued that Yhwach only gets the raw spiritual energy (in other words, "power" in it's most basic form) from his subordinates. This is supported by the fact we never see him use their abilities, despite the fact it would have made the whole bunch of things a lot less complicated.


 


> ...While their wounds were healing, the knowledge they'd gained, abilities they'd acquired, talents that blossomed, all of it... were ingrained in the pieces of the child's soul given to them... All of that would return to the child... when they died.





OneSimpleAnime said:


> do you even know what the legal age of consent is


Depends on where you live.  Usually 18 in US.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 18, 2017)

We're talking about loli's and Divell's p*d*p**** tendencies now ? 

I don't .... even

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Feb 18, 2017)

its 18.

Anyway like i said, there arent any timelines where he lives that he can use to revive himseld


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Feb 18, 2017)

Divell needs to be put in a padded room and stuffed into a straitjacket.


----------



## Divell (Feb 18, 2017)

I'm not a p*d*p**** if they are legal.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Divell (Feb 18, 2017)

Blakk Jakk said:


> Divell needs to be put in a padded room and *stuffed into a straitjacket*.


Tried that, it didn't went too well for the ones who put me in it.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 18, 2017)

In Divell's honour i rate this thread 7 lolis /10
10/10 he would molest

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ayy lmao (Feb 18, 2017)

Divell said:


> That's easy to answer. Yhwach doesn't revive himself like Wolverine, Deadpool, or the standard immortal, he brings himself from out of another timeline. And even if he does target Almighty, Yhwach can simply give himself the power again, just as he did with The Voice. Both are NLF either way. Y





lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Except you are missing the point of Ichibei name attack, that he had lost all his powers and skills together with his identity and Allmighty still worked.



Alright, how did Yhwach die at the EOS? why did he care if Ishida's arrow blocked his power, if he could just retrieve them again from another universe after dying? 

If Almighty still worked when he had 0 of his power against Ichibei, why did it not work when he had 0 of his power fighting Ichigo and friends?  You're implying the end of the series never happened, which completely contradicts your claim. If The Almighty could do what you claim, there was no way to beat him in the first place. Literally, nothing in Bleach could've beaten him. Yhwach had no reason to fear anything.


----------



## Divell (Feb 18, 2017)

Ayy lmao said:


> Alright, how did Yhwach die at the EOS? why did he care if Ishida's arrow blocked his power, if he could just retrieve them again from another universe after dying?
> 
> If Almighty still worked when he had 0 of his power against Ichibei, why did it not work when he had 0 of his power fighting Ichigo and friends?  You're implying the end of the series never happened, which completely contradicts your claim. If The Almighty could do what you claim, there was no way to beat him in the first place. Literally, nothing in Bleach could've beaten him. Yhwach had no reason to fear anything.


He can't retrieve them from another universe, he can give it to himself. But at the time, all of his Quincy powers were blocked and he couldn't do so much as try to stay away from Ichigo, via telekinesis, which he uses to try to break Tensa Zangetsu and fails.

Ichibei took his name and his powers he had at the time. Which his Almighty came back after his power were taken away, and he used it to retrieve his abilities. There was indeed no way to beat him, to give the good guys a happy ending, he needed to create a Deus Ex Machina. Where could stop all of his Quincy powers and be able to beat him.


----------



## Ayy lmao (Feb 18, 2017)

Divell said:


> He can't retrieve them from another universe, he can give it to himself. But at the time, all of his Quincy powers were blocked and he couldn't do so much as try to stay away from Ichigo, via telekinesis, which he uses to try to break Tensa Zangetsu and fails.
> 
> Ichibei took his name and his powers he had at the time. Which his Almighty came back after his power were taken away, and he used it to retrieve his abilities. There was indeed no way to beat him, to give the good guys a happy ending, he needed to create a Deus Ex Machina. Where could stop all of his Quincy powers and be able to beat him.



So he never used the Almighty after it was erased? If not, why do you assume he can after Kumagawa erases it? Kumagawa's all fiction will do exactly the same as the arrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divell (Feb 18, 2017)

Ayy lmao said:


> So he never used the Almighty after it was erased? If not, why do you assume he can after Kumagawa erases it? Kumagawa's all fiction will do exactly the same as the arrow.


He never had time as his Quincy powers were all blocked.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Feb 18, 2017)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Did Drivell just admit to being a loli fucker? the plot thickens



I actually want to know why you originally responded to me with that comment to begin with. 

Like my natural instinct is to insult you, but i'm curious as to why you would even think that....


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Feb 18, 2017)

Divell said:


> The problem is, there is always a Timeline that he survives.



No there isn't.


----------



## Ayy lmao (Feb 18, 2017)

Divell said:


> He never had time as his Quincy powers were all blocked.


His quincy power will be blocked by All fiction, you're not getting around this.


----------



## Divell (Feb 18, 2017)

Freddie Mercury said:


> No there isn't.


Think about every single desition both can make. There is always one.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Feb 18, 2017)

Divell said:


> Think about every single desition both can make. There is always one.



You do know that AF counters people with time powers because it locks them out of the present even if they exist in another timeline, right? This is assuming Yhwach even lives, which he doesn't by the way.


----------



## Divell (Feb 18, 2017)

Ayy lmao said:


> His quincy power will be blocked by All fiction, you're not getting around this.


If he targets all of his Quincy powers and not one ability, then sure. But can he do that? They are all very different even if at the core they are the same.


----------



## Divell (Feb 18, 2017)

Freddie Mercury said:


> You do know that AF counters people with time powers because it locks them out of the present even if they exist in another timeline, right? This is assuming Yhwach even lives, which he doesn't by the way.


It locks them in the present, but Almighty works in the future. 
PD: what's his physical stats?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Feb 18, 2017)

Divell said:


> It locks them in the present, but Almighty works in the future.
> PD: what's his physical stats?



locks them out*


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Feb 18, 2017)

@Nighty the Mighty 

Oh god kill it with fire


----------



## Divell (Feb 18, 2017)

Freddie Mercury said:


> locks them out*


You understand what I meant. Either way if he takes Almighty away, Yhwach still can bring those powers again. Is not like Yhwach can't see the future and know what happens next.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Feb 18, 2017)

Freddie Mercury said:


> I actually want to know why you originally responded to me with that comment to begin with.
> 
> Like my natural instinct is to insult you, but i'm curious as to why you would even think that....


>Ajimu is my waifu
>literally is a loli sometimes


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Feb 18, 2017)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> >Ajimu is my waifu
> >literally is a loli sometimes



I never said that.

What i said was that the original draft for Ajimu's character by Akatsuki Akira was a loli. It was canned, and i prefer the actual end result regardless.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Feb 18, 2017)

Divell said:


> You understand what I meant. Either way if he takes Almighty away, Yhwach still can bring those powers again. Is not like Yhwach can't see the future and know what happens next.



Ajimu still had her powers and couldn't return to the present until AF was physically removed from Kumagawa. One of her powers is omnipresense.

Put two and two together


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 18, 2017)

this thread took a really dumb turn indeed

Reactions: Like 2


----------

